# Critique HMPK pair



## NarlyBettas (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll just post photos with both of them in the picture as they're in the spawn tank right now and there is a lot of flaring.. Feel free to critique them, it will be good to know their faults for future pairing









P.S. The female has a cellophane/clear part in her tail, where it looks like fin damage.. Just caught that myself when taking pictures lol..




































What I think their faults are: (and please excuse any incorrect terms or even things I am wrong about ;P)

Female:
I am seeing a few things that I'm not sure about, but mostly about her color. To me, her coloring isn't very proportionate, and I wouldn't even know what to classify her in. Marble/Koi, but she has a few dragon scales.
Male:
I think he is pretty good based on comparing an IBC Standard I found, and by looking at other HMPKs. I think his head is a bit too sloped. His color seems to be good, he is almost fully dragon scaled and has no major "odd" coloring differences.
Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I am 99.9% positive that your "female" is actually a male HMPK. I don't see any ovaries at all on "her".


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

1+ She looks like a male i you take them you and get a clear pic of S/he so we can see closer


----------



## NarlyBettas (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmmm. It was sold as a female. I am new to hmpks so I was basically relying on the seller. It looks like a she, but I'm having trouble finding an egg spot to prove it because their ventrals are tucked in covering any evidence lol. I took she/he out and replaced with another female that I have that's full of eggs. Figured I'd better give it a shot since he's already started a nest.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Just came from the breeding thread. Also thinking "she's" a he... Longer full ventrals that match the anal fin, anal fin comes to a sharp point, long first ray on the dorsal, no visible ovaries...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree, that looks like a male. Eggspots are not a relatable way to tell sexes.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

10000% male hmpk

Heres a female hmpk, note the short anal fin, ventrals and dorsal aswell as the fat tummy and pointy face









As opposed to this male hmpk. See how his anal fin is long and pointy, big dorsal fin and ventrals and slender tummy


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Your girl's a dude. Sorry.


----------



## NarlyBettas (Dec 18, 2014)

That's OK. Just means I now have two nice looking boys to get some girls for this summer :lol: Good thing I was planning on starting a sorority tank this spring.


----------



## MyBettaEsther (Jan 9, 2015)

The red on your bettas' fins is so beautiful! I'm not an expert, but your fish are lovely.


----------

